# :: ECS Tuning :: Front/Rear 2-Piece Brake Rotors For VW MKV R32 - Free Shipping !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*Front/Rear 2-Piece Brake Rotors For VW MKV R32 - Starting At $399.95 Shipped!*

The MKV R32 proved to Volkswagen skeptics that the Golf platform is a capable race-bred engineering overhaul. Volkswagen did however commit a serious oversight when addressing the MKV's braking arrangement. A heavy single-piece, non-floating rotor design was installed from the factory.

ECS Tuning designed the part that should have come from the factory - lightweight two-piece, semi-floating, cross-drilled & slotted brake rotors with hard-anodized aluminum hats. They act as a heat and stress buffer, and create a weight savings of 30% in the front and 15% in the rear - per wheel!


----------



## ONE DUB (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone running the front disc on their MKV GTI? I want to run Porsche 18Z calipers with them. Will they fit?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

UNO DUB said:


> Anyone running the front disc on their MKV GTI? I want to run Porsche 18Z calipers with them. Will they fit?


18Z front calipers will take 350x34 rotors


Our options for your MKV GTI:

You can run the rotors (345x30) in said ad with our Stage 2 kits - *Here*

Stage 3 kits - 4 piston calipers / 332x32 2 piece rotors - *Here*

Stage 5 kits - 6 piston calipers / 352x32 2 piece rotors - *Here*


Andy


----------



## djanemix (Aug 5, 2011)

ECS Tuning said:


> 18Z front calipers will take 350x34 rotors
> 
> 
> Our options for your MKV GTI:
> ...



Question is... do you sell the stage 5 rotors by themselves, minus the calipers?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

djanemix said:


> Question is... do you sell the stage 5 rotors by themselves, minus the calipers?


For those who already ordered our BBK and need replacement rotors they are available!


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Exciting news! Our ECS 2-Piece rotors are now available SLOTTED only!



Select VW/Audi models with 345mm & 310mm brakes


----------



## ushnella (Mar 26, 2018)

hi! just wondering when you guys are gonna have the hawk hps front pads for the mk7 golf r back in stock? Thanks!


----------

